# Experience anyone, L&M Plek Job



## RockinProf (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi all,

New here so hi . Has anyone here had a Plek job from Long and McQuade? I do 99% of my own work but have a new replacement neck that needs some final fret work and nut finishing. The local locations... well I haven't had great results with tech work. Considering having a Plek job done though and I have to figure that the staff is much more experienced at their dedicated tech/repair facility and this is a mostly automated job. I could send it to a smaller more experienced tech who has a Plek machine, but then that means leaving it in the hands of Canada Post...

If anyone has had this done please report on the good back and ugly of an L&M Plek job.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

A guitar friend had a Plek job done in Ottawa, and I think it was at L&M. He loved the results. I've read many times a Plek is only as good as the tech doing it.


----------



## RockinProf (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks,

There's a Plek master up in Ottawa, just finding the time to get there or trusting Canada post with my guitar is a stretch... Will wait for a bit of feedback before I make up my mind I guess.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

DaddyDog said:


> ... Plek is only as good as the tech doing it.


I wish I could 'Like' this 10 times.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I doubt L&M has a plek machine. They send it out to someone who owns a plek machine.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cosmo has a plek machine. I’ve had good results with their tech dept so I would try them before L&M.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

From the L&M website

Once you have decided that you want to improve your instrument, you can take it to your local Long & McQuade and have it shipped to Yorkville Sound in Pickering, Ontario for a diagnostic scan.


40 dollars for initial scan
140 Fret level and Crown
140 New nut from blank 

Prices do not include a setup.... which is about another 100


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had one of my guitars go through the Plek Machine here in the Ottawa Guitar Shop. It was done by Ian Weston. He did a great job with it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I Like higher action. I don’t like the strangle that low action causes when plucked hard.

And I like saving the dough from these setups 

Ingwe malmstein (lol I can’t spell that name) also played with higher action. 


I’m no IM. just a wanobee


----------



## RockinProf (Jul 8, 2019)

sambonee said:


> I Like higher action. I don’t like the strangle that low action causes when plucked hard.
> 
> And I like saving the dough from these setups
> 
> ...


All good. It’s Yngwie, but to say it right you need to be eating a donut. Search Malmsteen, donut, Dimebag Darrel and prostitute and watch the video


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

@knight_yyz Ya... I saw those prices last Fall when I debated a Plek job and the debate ended pretty quick. 

Might be worth it had I an expensive guitar and played professionally, but I don't. Had a $200 used Agile LP and thought, hmm, wonder how well it would play with a Plek job done... thinking $150 maybe. Nope... not so much.

Though when I researched, 2 comments I saw the most were

1) Plek only as good as the tech
2) A skilled person can do just as well with a levelling beam, sandpaper, etc...

Probably one of those things where it's more accurate by such a small amount that you'd never be able to detect it when playing. At least, that's what I tell myself because I can't afford to get it done.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> From the L&M website
> 
> Once you have decided that you want to improve your instrument, you can take it to your local Long & McQuade and have it shipped to Yorkville Sound in Pickering, Ontario for a diagnostic scan.
> 
> ...


So $420.

I think that speaks volumes about what they were on when they priced this out.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

420? where did you get that from? 280 includes full set up. Plus 140 if you need a new nut


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

So... from what I am reading

40 for a scan, gotta assume if getting it Plek'd you be getting it levelled and crowned, otherwise what's the point? So 140... and when done, how would you know if done right or not without a setup, so 100.... so ya 280, then 140 for a nut, would be where the 420 came from.

My concern would be "_40 dollars for initial scan_" ... for "initial" scan. Would they also charge for additional scans later like, when done levelling would they charge for another scan to make sure it's all good? or, just $40 for the first scan, if you proceed all subsequent scans are included.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

some beasts don't need much and they have to cover their setup costs ...
sorta like "80 bucks minimum charge to diagnose your amp problem , parts and labour extra"


----------

